# Mr G's ROR journey



## LPL (30 March 2016)

Allow me to introduce myself; In September last year I bought a 4 year old ex race horse out of the field for £900. Having only ever owned one horse in my life (still own him - trying to sell him) it was probably not the most sensible idea but I wanted a youngster, I wanted a cheap one and I wanted it now. I bought him with the intention of bringing him on to event with the proviso that if he didn't make an event horse I would sell him and buy something that would. He had last raced in June and had been chilling in the field since. A complete blank canvas.

So meet Mr G! This was the day we brought him home












The next day with his granddad.






First lunge






First walk out on the roads.







Meeting Gilbert, my dog.







With his brother, Roooooo






Growing! He's 16hh now, he was 15.3hh






Clipped:






Snow galloping!






Bromance






First jumps







First competition, P7 64.75% 2nd place!







Being part of an apprenticeship assessment









AND today, we went xc schooling today for the first time. He was absolutely amazing after a few baby wobbles he was very brave, very bold and very honest on some ropey ground with a rider that got left behind a few times. Clever boy!

First jumps



















Being bold!!!






Getting left behind






POP


----------



## claracanter (30 March 2016)

He's lovely. I enjoyed the overly big XC jumps. He looks a lot like my TB. Who's he by?


----------



## Starbucks (30 March 2016)

Go Mr G!  To be fair he doesn't look that bothered when you get left behind! "come on mum, hurry up!!"


----------



## FfionWinnie (31 March 2016)

He looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## LPL (31 March 2016)

Thanks  he is by Lucky story out of Otylia? Bred locally in Yorkshire. He's been an absolute pleasure so far!


----------



## Crackerz (31 March 2016)

I'm not a TB person, but he is lovely and substantial!


----------



## Bills (31 March 2016)

He looks lovely. You have both made great progress together


----------



## LPL (31 March 2016)

Thank you all, it means a lot 

Some vids. He learnt so much yesterday I'm still buzzing!

http://youtu.be/CjWlM0j6xvQ

http://youtu.be/TCmWzhMU7_k

http://youtu.be/QlvbqVDPG00

http://youtu.be/y32uCEYC4H8

http://youtu.be/Kvg3Bz0BkYY

http://youtu.be/PJoxJV0B2Ys

http://youtu.be/GGee3jJ_Tfo

http://youtu.be/jJoNBTkCMSQ


----------



## Pinkvboots (31 March 2016)

He looks really lovely and has a huge jump I am sure you will have plenty of fun with him.


----------



## turkana (31 March 2016)

What a lovely horse, you're doing really well with him, you look like you're a decent rider, even when you got a bit left behind you still gave him his head & didn't intere with him.


----------



## Booboos (31 March 2016)

What a lovely chap! You are doing a great job with him! Will he be staying with you? Something tells me he's won your heart!


----------



## LPL (31 March 2016)

Certainly for now! I'm trying very hard to keep realistic and remember why I bought him in the first place. But he is just so lovely - even dad likes him - it will be very hard to let him go!


----------



## Lyle (1 April 2016)

What a cracking type! I think he's a keeper


----------



## Girlracer (1 April 2016)

Oh what a lovely thread, he is beautiful! Looks very bold


----------



## LPL (4 June 2016)

Mr G has been very busy since our last update. 

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?726877-Mr-G-goes-to-his-first-SJ-comp

We have moved yards and explored the hacking:











 We have been to some more dressage - we scored the same as last time but with different good bits. We have had lots of lessons, two of which with a new instructor where G showed off his worst behaviour yet! But since then we have learnt to stand still whilst getting on, do our girth mounted and stand still in the show ring! Which has come in very useful as we have started our ROR campaign. First a very busy local agricultural show in a riding horse class. It was the busiest scariest ring we have ever been in with shires and foals at foot in the ring next door, show jumping sheep preparation, a folk band playing, cows in the distance, birds of prey squawking, sail boats sailing and a big audience but he coped admirably for his first showing class and went beautifully in the go around just losing the plot in his show at a flapping marquee which dropped us a place. 








Photo with permission from Chameleon Photography:







Then we got some new wheels which was VERY exciting!!! And off we went to Hambleton show for the TARRA ridden class where he warmed up like a nutcase got very sweated up but calmed down and behaved beautifully standing perfectly still for the whole class just being a little gawpy but overall very sweet to come 9th in a very strong class.




















Photo with permission from Chameleon Photography:







THEN we went to Bishop Burton for some BE training with Sue Chadwick where he was a hero! Only issue of the day was with a ditch but in all honesty, **** riding was the main cause. But he jumped beautifully and boldly over a variety of BE90 and BE100 fences. What a clever baby!













https://www.youtube.com/embed/VbEC8rYzKLU
https://www.youtube.com/embed/CdcrWMv0fwo
https://www.youtube.com/embed/GtXqePqDxxI
https://www.youtube.com/embed/JWCMTPIlePQ
https://www.youtube.com/embed/gY-o-QiaTEA
https://www.youtube.com/embed/O2i7vwt3xc8

Then we went to Craven Country Ride with some friends to practise ditches! He was fabulous again and coped wonderfully waiting for the kids to jump and not getting upset cantering in a group or getting over taken. Super G!












































Tomorrow we have got a local RC show for more show ring practice for the Great Yorkshire Show on 12th July. THEN we can finally go eventing!!!!

And finally a cute picture of Gilbert to finish


----------



## Bradsmum (5 June 2016)

WOW!!!!  A very busy and productive time.  He looks lovely and is obviously liking his change in career.  Good luck for 12 July.  Oh and Gilbert is gorgeous.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (5 June 2016)

Well done you for giving him a good grounding, the plan is working


----------



## Pinkvboots (5 June 2016)

Well done his looking great I think his a really lovely horse good luck for 12th July, I love Gilbert he looks very cheeky


----------



## tristar (5 June 2016)

oh my god,  he`s great so are you!

super picks, he looks really bold! sure you`ll have great luck with this one.


----------



## tristar (5 June 2016)

sorry meant pics as in pictures.


----------



## LPL (5 June 2016)

Thank you all I'm very proud of him. Going express eventing at Northallerton Thursday very excited! Sick of this showing lark now.


----------



## cundlegreen (5 June 2016)

he's not going to hit anything is he?? What a pretty little horse. If you could squeeze him under the stick at 15.3hh, he'd be a proper hack type. Lovely to have one that can do all jobs. i don't know why people have such a downer on TBs, you can't beat a good one.
Many years ago, I had a full up 15.2hh TB. Really beautiful dapple grey. He won Large hack, small RH, small hunter, small WH, sidesaddle and ODE.


----------



## LPL (5 June 2016)

He's tries not to! I'm not sure, last time we measured he was bang on 16hh and think he has possibly grown a bit since. 

I know I'm a real TB fan now. The more you get out to these ROR things the more fantastic types you see. I'm amazed by them and he certainly isn't any more difficult to look after than my old ISH. And I only paid £900 for him! Yours sounds lovely, i hope G is as successful!


----------



## viceversa (8 June 2016)

He looks like he's really come on! You're doing so well with him 
Out of interest, what type of racing did he do, flat or jumping?


----------



## LouisCat (8 June 2016)

He looks brilliant and he sounds like he has a real "can do" attitude


----------



## LPL (8 June 2016)

Thanks  he was a flat racer. I'm taking him express eventing tomorrow!! Very excited!!!


----------



## leflynn (8 June 2016)

Good luck, I love his little face, looks a proper sweetie   You can't be a good TB  (got an ex flat racer but a dinkier one)


----------



## ester (8 June 2016)

I love this post, you have done so well with him and sat those mad take offs pretty well!


----------



## _GG_ (8 June 2016)

Well sat and what a super thread! Very well done to you xxx


----------



## Bernster (8 June 2016)

Great pics, very boingy pony and looks like a very good buy.  Lots more to come I'm sure.  Have fun express eventing!


----------



## PorkChop (8 June 2016)

He's gorgeous, love all the pictures


----------



## LPL (10 June 2016)

We did it! Our first mini ODE and we came 2nd (is what I should be saying). Brain fart meant I forgot which jumps we were doing and accidently did half the 80cm instead of the 70cm jumps. Whoops! But a 37 DC. Clever boy!!
Some vids - I'm absolutely horrified at my monstrous thighs.  Beige jods really not the one. 

https://youtu.be/pSyXXnMtwIM

https://youtu.be/DypSr9VJ8Yc


----------



## _GG_ (10 June 2016)

LPL said:



			We did it! Our first mini ODE and we came 2nd (is what I should be saying). Brain fart meant I forgot which jumps we were doing and accidently did half the 80cm instead of the 70cm jumps. Whoops! But a 37 DC. Clever boy!!
Some vids - I'm absolutely horrified at my monstrous thighs.  Beige jods really not the one. 

https://youtu.be/pSyXXnMtwIM

https://youtu.be/DypSr9VJ8Yc

Click to expand...

OI...behave about the beige jods...absolutely nothing wrong with them or YOU! 

As for everything else...oh well, at least you know you can easily make the step up to 80cm now  

My friends (husband and wife) both event...Husband totally missed out a jump on the 3* at Barbury last year, wife ripped it out of him...until she did the very same a few months later. It's gutting at the time, but always funny in the end 

Well done, bet you're thrilled to bits


----------



## LPL (10 June 2016)

Ah!! How annoying. At least it's only an unaff 70cm Instead of a 3*! I'm ashamed to admit it's not the first time I've missed fences/gone the wrong way. I'm such a donut! I am absolutely thrilled. He's such a special boy I'm so excited about him.


----------



## _GG_ (10 June 2016)

LPL said:



			Ah!! How annoying. At least it's only an unaff 70cm Instead of a 3*! I'm ashamed to admit it's not the first time I've missed fences/gone the wrong way. I'm such a donut! I am absolutely thrilled. He's such a special boy I'm so excited about him.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, when Sam (the husband) did it...we didn't know until he looked at the board...everyone was gutted, but got back to the lorry, Teldon was being his usually ginger chilled out dude, the BBQ went on, the wine was opened and suddenly everything was okay 

They're doing the CCI3* at Bramham this weekend, so really hoping they do well


----------



## LPL (10 June 2016)

Ah I'm at Bramham tomorrow, it's our local!


----------



## LPL (27 June 2016)

So feeling inspired after the express ODE I decided to enter the full ODE at Northallerton in the 80cm class. During the week we had two lessons at our instructors yard and he was amazing on both the flat and jumping. On Friday we went in the school at home just to run through the dressage and he was a maniac. For some reason in our school at home he just cannot keep his knickers on! Never mind. We can only try our best.

So on Sunday we went to Northallerton where G did what felt like the worlds worst dressage for 36.5 and a really lovely comment from the judge. A beautiful SJ where we practiced what we did in our lesson - ride like Michael Jung and look like you do nothing - and it worked. He really figured it out for himself and jumped a lovely clear. Then XC it went a bit wrong. He had a green stop at the brightly coloured fence at 2 and I just lost him from there. We had a number of stops across the course where he was just a bit green. Luckily, being unaff we were allowed to finish. Just somewhat disappointing as I know he can do it. My fault for letting my guard down over the second fence. Going to take him to Epworth on Friday to have a look at some brightly painted fences then some more ROR showing on Sunday THEN it's the GYS! Then even more exciting our first BE at Breckenborough in the BE80. Busy couple of weeks!

Some pics:
He's finally put a bit of timber on






Sleepy boy






SJ













XC
first fence






last fence






[video=youtube_share;shEsB9i_QFw]https://youtu.be/shEsB9i_QFw[/video]
[video=youtube_share;oX87BU6tEus]https://youtu.be/oX87BU6tEus[/video]
[video=youtube_share;f3uSDqrZJrw]https://youtu.be/f3uSDqrZJrw[/video]


----------



## LPL (4 July 2016)

Bloody hell we actually won! Went to a local agricultural show yesterday which was running an ROR/TARRA class and we won in some strong company. I could not believe it! We have qualified for the Aintree Festival! So so proud of little G. He also pulled 4th in the riding horse class. Pics with permission from the very lovely Chameleon Photography.


----------



## ester (4 July 2016)

wow! Well done you


----------



## ljohnsonsj (4 July 2016)

I love his xc pics! The expression on his face is fab! You look great


----------



## LPL (4 July 2016)

Thank you  I'm so pleased with the little guy. He's such a hero &#128525;


----------



## LPL (21 September 2016)

It has been a while since our last update! We missed the GYS due to G pulling  a shoe and standing on the clips meaning he was lame for around 4 weeks! After that we went hacking around Swinsty reservoir with my dad 







Then we went rather unprepared to do some dressage where we were very pleased to come first!







We won a £15 voucher with Pennine View Stud which I chose to spend on a lesson. Our lesson was absolutely amazing. Our instructor said that he should easily climb up the levels and when I said I'm scared of corners she said I don't need to worry as G has got the scope to jump the widest part of any corner up to intermediate! It's just so exciting when pros say things like this with a horse you have produced yourself. Especially on a bargain ex racer!

THEN he managed to get kicked in the head over the bank holiday and his nose bled for 3 days!!!! Vets weren't too worried although I had visions of bleeding to death in his stable. Thankfully he was fine!

Then we went show jumping at a local show. With some poor riding in the 75cm first class we had a silly stop and two down. A talk to myself and a kick up my arse and we got a lovely clear in the 85cm. I have decided I don't like jumping on grass any more!












Then we went for some BE training up at Richmond EC with Louise Smales. It was by far the best xc lesson I have ever had! G was fantastic and we learnt a lot. Again had some lovely compliments and Louise was confident G will shoot up the levels (provided I get some more control and stop congratulating myself after every jump!)

[video=youtube_share;_vGl4aYdYfY]https://youtu.be/_vGl4aYdYfY[/video]

[video=youtube;Tnoom-8YTH4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tnoom-8YTH4[/video]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvB-lfmMei8

And the water has been an issue for G - he does not like getting his feet wet! So a bit of a driving hunting seat and he showed me how to jump a water jump!!

[video=youtube_share;cLSc3Xkzksw]https://youtu.be/cLSc3Xkzksw[/video]

For a bit of fun Mr G managed to get another head injury slicing his nose open!







Then this weekend we drove all the way down to Eland Lodge to do the 70cm ODE. We did a horrible dressage for 39.25 - his worst test to date but stormed round a double clear to come 6th! We may have gone 30 seconds too fast but we weren't out of control and felt at a  very comfortable pace. Well done Mr G!!! photos to come.


----------



## Bills (21 September 2016)

Great update! Fab on the placing at the ODE! He looks so bold xc, lucky you


----------



## j1ffy (21 September 2016)

He's coming on leaps and bounds! Well done on producing him so well. What's next for Mr G?


----------



## LPL (21 September 2016)

Thank you! I'm so proud of him  we have got a pairs hunter trial this weekend then askham Bryan BE80 on 8th October! We also won £100 worth of BE training from filling out a survey so hopefully lots of lessons over the winter!


----------



## LouisCat (21 September 2016)

His face over the wavy plank is so happy! 

He also looks really clever at adjusting his stride in the video where you jump up the step and down the sloping rail drop


----------



## LadySam (22 September 2016)

He's so lovely!  He's come on beautifully.  You've done a smashing job with him.

(I love that your videos are in the comedy category. )


----------



## Mince Pie (22 September 2016)

The first two videos (?) are black for me so I can't see them  I missed this so have been reading your updates, he's a smashing little chap and looks to have a lovely attitude and is nice and bold for the XC. Will follow with interest


----------



## spookypony (22 September 2016)

I'm really enjoying this thread. He seems really up for everything, and you seem like you're being very sympathetic and thoughtful.


----------



## LPL (22 September 2016)

Thanks all!! I'm so proud of him he is a star. 
Photos with thanks from W Parrot photography


----------



## Mince Pie (22 September 2016)

He's really nice, looks like a nice, compact little horse


----------



## Sophire (24 September 2016)

What a lovely little horse! I bet you're so proud of him, good luck for your future plans!


----------



## dixie (24 September 2016)

Just read this from the beginning. What a lovely journey you're having.  He looks super, well done.


----------



## silv (24 September 2016)

What a lovely little horse, you obviously have just gelled with each other.  I am sure you have lots of exciting times ahead.


----------



## LPL (24 September 2016)

Thank you all! I'm immensely proud of him! We went to do a pairs hunter trial today and although a lot of the jumps were hairy we went clear and came 7th. I'd love to post the photo but I don't have permission! But it is me very nearly out the side door and my friends horse grinding to a halt. Hoping to get a flat lesson booked and show jumping this weekend before askham Bryan!!


----------



## LPL (24 September 2016)

Just to add, I really appreciate all your comments! So thank you!!


----------



## LPL (11 October 2016)

Because I am, like the rest of you probably, absolutely obsessed with photos of my horse I have found myself with an insane amount of photos, dressage sheets and rosettes lying around my house. I'm even worse with Mr G than I was with Rupert because I'm sure &#128524; That he is going to go far and I want to document his journey! Because I work so little as well (laziness) I decided to start a scrap book and instead of writing everything twice, I'm just going to upload photos of my scrapbook to share with you. So, here is Mr G's latest update!


























Northallerton pics with thanks to Paul Dobson Photography




















Pro photos from Askham Bryan


http://actionreplayphotography.co.uk/page709.html

Videos to come. I need some advice on how to get him to slooow down and stop flattening. He is much better over bigger fences but I don't feel like he is ready to jump round bigger courses if that makes sense? He's great in exercises at home but gets sooo excited on a course and I end up killing the canter to try slow him down. Any tips?


----------



## LPL (11 October 2016)

85cm Northallerton

[video=youtube_share;XT8mTwEYQo0]https://youtu.be/XT8mTwEYQo0[/video]

90cm Northallerton
[video=youtube_share;zU2-90XuAlU]https://youtu.be/zU2-90XuAlU[/video]

SJ Askham Bryan
[video=youtube_share;g3MQp6SDjrQ]https://youtu.be/g3MQp6SDjrQ[/video]


----------



## LPL (11 October 2016)

XC Askham Bryan
[video=youtube_share;q31yNbZ-OOw]https://youtu.be/q31yNbZ-OOw[/video]


----------



## Bills (12 October 2016)

Another great update, really enjoying following your progress


----------



## 007Equestrian (13 October 2016)

This post made my day in work! I'm a fully signed up member to his fan club


----------



## LPL (13 October 2016)

Thank you   We did some grid work yesterday and totally disgraced ourselves jumping three bounces in one. On the plus side three bounces must equate to the width of the Cottesmore Leap at Burghley so.. swings and roundbaouts. I was really lucky to win £100 training voucher with BE so I've booked onto a gridwork and related distance lesson with Sue Ringrose at Bishop Burton at the end of the month. Just hope I don't totally let the ROR team at Countryside Live down next weekend!!!


----------



## LPL (4 December 2016)

It has been a while since our last update! We have been busy:



































[/URL]





























































[video=youtube_share;h8dJN6gitZ0]https://youtu.be/h8dJN6gitZ0[/video]

[video=youtube_share;vcN5JPxRY48]https://youtu.be/vcN5JPxRY48[/video]

[video=youtube_share;v1NIDaG2SnQ]https://youtu.be/v1NIDaG2SnQ[/video]


----------



## ester (4 December 2016)

That first picture! He is so fab


----------



## LPL (7 January 2017)

Mr G had had some more fun over the past month or so! Still trying to claim trailblazers tickets we went to Osbaldeston to do the 85cm and 95cm. We had one down in each class, it is totally me and each time we jump a round of jumps I learn something new. 

[video=youtube_share;w10funkntBs]https://youtu.be/w10funkntBs[/video]

[video=youtube_share;moxsP2Wi6EA]https://youtu.be/moxsP2Wi6EA[/video]


----------



## LPL (7 January 2017)

Then, very excitingly, we had a lesson with Nicola Wilson organised by the RoR. I learnt so much, lots to do with riding leg to hand and remembering to always keep my leg on. She is one of the nicest people. She even said during a tricky exercise that we did it 'textbook' I was buzzing!!! 

[video=youtube_share;nXw4RxLpZvI]https://youtu.be/nXw4RxLpZvI[/video]







AND i got to meet a really cute puppy!







Then we had Christmas and Gilbert had his annual Christmas photoshoot <3






After Christmas I decided to take G xc schooling at Helen Bell's. G was full of it and thought it was the most fun ever. He totally outjumped me at the start and took a while to settle down, by which time he was quite tired. He was really really fun though, super bold and brave. I need to learn how to warm him up more effectively and remember he needs his hand holding over new things, don't just expect it of him.

[video=youtube_share;YIqYdaS-Dys]https://youtu.be/YIqYdaS-Dys[/video]

[video=youtube_share;DmKO-OOxn-k]https://youtu.be/DmKO-OOxn-k[/video]

Then today we went to Northallerton to do the RoR 3 phase challenge. I totally did not know what to expect, the dressage test is really weird, very short, you don't salute and you don't do a final centre line, you just leave! Also felt really weird doing dressage in a jumping saddle. I've been trying something new with him recently, I have really struggled with his flatwork because he gets so tense and fast he can't relax and seek the contact. Instead of fighting him to work and calm down I've been inspired by the Diamonds in the Rough dressage ladies and tried the whole buckle end stretching and relaxing, every time he does something well, buckle end stretch, everytime he gets his knickers in a twist, buckle end stretch. It's like pressing the reset button! But we are still early days. 

So today he did a  fairly sweet test, I didn't quite have enough time to warm up so didn't quite feel I could put my leg on as much as I wanted but he tried his best. 






We then went straight to do our jumping and we jumped clear! (by the skin of our teeth!!)






The conformation part was last, I have never done an inhand show and I really need to practise making him stand square and handsome and how to trot up properly! But we pulled it off to come 2nd! There were only 7 in the class but I am still incredibly proud of my little weedling. He's really starting to look like a grown up now <3


----------



## Bills (9 January 2017)

Great update, sounds like you have both been having loads of fun!


----------



## scats (9 January 2017)

I am officially a fan of your horse!! What a star!  And all credit to you for producing him so well.  More updates please xx


----------



## LPL (9 January 2017)

Thanks!! He's been a piece of cake really. He's got his BD debut on Saturday I'm very excited!!


----------



## leflynn (9 January 2017)

Love Mr G's updates!  Good luck for your BD on Saturday, smile and have fun


----------



## LPL (19 February 2017)

Anyone else feeling the tiniest hint of spring? Since our last update G has got two events entered and has had loads of fun hooning around the gallops at home. 

So the BD thing... we went to port royal for our BD debut in the novice/90cm combined training. Since I was (am) kinda porky after Christmas and I had a big night out planned I decided to starve myself for 2 weeks to lose some timber. It worked (and I looked bang tidy) but it seriously affected my brain... I went wrong in the test around 5 times. Missed bits out, made bits up AND left my tailbandage on. Luckily it was black but no wonder the bloody pony was tense &#55357;&#56883; So we got a lot of 4s, and a few pens for going wrong and got a PB of 51%. Yikes. Ate a packet of crisps, warmed up for the sj and jumped a clear round. Bloody hell. Lesson learnt, make sure you eat. 







[video=youtube_share;4U90A8ktigk]https://youtu.be/4U90A8ktigk[/video]

Then, excitingly we appeared in a H&H feature on ex racers!






Then we were grounded and my beloved van broke down &#55357;&#56862; It was a huge ballache but luckily we were at home so G was safe in his stable. And it was a good job because we waited 8 hours for the AA to decide to turn up. 







Definitely not what you expect from a brand new chassis less than a year old with 2000 miles on the clock!!! But it's fixed (for now) and fingers crossed it won't happen again. But we would like to buy some reflective strips for the back of the van in case we break down on the road. Any recommendations welcome!!

Then this weekend we went for some BE training at Bishop Burton with Sue Ringrose. G was fab, if not a big speedy when he heard the words 'cross country style' But he was really good, I have learnt that I really need to stop being vacant when I'm riding. Don't know if that happens to anyone else but sometimes I'll be riding along and literally thinking nothing! Totally vacant, then I give myself a slap and start to think and things go much much better. Sometimes I hit the racehorse button too and G thinks it is soooo much fun. 







But then we can be sophisticated if I think about it!
[video=youtube_share;dCINCidCiFI]https://youtu.be/dCINCidCiFI[/video]

Next week, our first 90cm ode at Osberton then his first BE90 at epworth. Yippeee the season is upon us!!!


----------



## j1ffy (20 February 2017)

Wow - that's what you call taking a stride out! He looks very classy in the video though.

I went to a CT with a fellow livery a couple of weeks ago and it was a disaster! My boy did a sweet dressage then he also attempted a Thistlecrack impression (in the warm up) but completely scared himself so we were eliminated at the first meaty oxer. 

Fellow livery had a brain meltdown in the dressage and, having never forgotten a test before, got eliminated for three errors of course! It was unaffiliated so they let her jump and she did a lovely round for 4 faults.

I thought you might feel reassured that you're not the only one who's struggled at CTs recently!


----------



## LPL (20 February 2017)

Thanks! We do have the odd classy moment and he makes me very giddy! 

Wow three errors of course!!! I am so reassured it's not just me haha. My dad doesn't call me team stupid for nothing though!


----------



## ester (20 February 2017)

I thought it was him in the H+H list  
eating is definitely good for you 
fingers crossed the van behaves from now on!


----------



## Bills (23 February 2017)

Awesome! I do love seeing your updates and following your progress. 

Best of luck for the ODE and the BE


----------



## JLG (23 February 2017)

Thank you for posting this, and well done. He is a credit to you and is just what I'm hoping I can do, given some time.
As the new (6 weeks) owner of an ROR eligible boy, I am currently wondering what on earth I have done. 
We are still at the rushing around with head in the air stage but to be fair I probably got him at exactly the wrong time of the year as I work full time and have only been able to hack out twice due to weather, so most of his work is in the indoor school in the evening. And that is clearly quite boring, even with pole work.
Anyway, I shall watch with interest and if you have any really useful tips I would love to hear from you via PM.


----------



## LPL (23 February 2017)

Thanks, I'm really excited even if he was an absolute tool on a hack this evening!

JLG I'm no expert and think I have a been really lucky with G. But I'm happy to answer any questions you might have. The only thing I can recommend is going as slowly as possible. Help them build up the right muscles and they'll find their new job easier. Take your time and enjoy it!!! It's so rewarding.


----------



## LPL (28 February 2017)

Mr G did his first 90cm ODE this weekend. Run by the fantastic EMDG at osberton, the ground was AMAZING and it ran like clockwork. Really struggling with the flat work he totally backed off my hand and my leg and I rode like an absolute lemon. 44 dressage which actually wasn't the worst in the section. Then we went show jumping! Warmed up beautifully after I took an absolute flier to the upright and demolished it. When walking the course I knew I'd get the green fence down and I did! Well done me hahaha. I also forgot where I was going. Doh. I still felt he jumped a good round. And 90cm feels really really tiny &#55357;&#56842;

[video=youtube_share;0un_tNUT5zU]https://youtu.be/0un_tNUT5zU[/video]


Then onto the best bit!!! We had the best ever xc round I have ever ridden. He was straight and keen, didn't pull and kept the best rhythm. I came back absolutely buzzing and G had totally recovered by the time we got back to the van. 

[video=youtube_share;u0gyb2RX-dM]https://youtu.be/u0gyb2RX-dM[/video]

[video=youtube_share;AnHKp-6a1EI]https://youtu.be/AnHKp-6a1EI[/video]

I was lucky my lovely boyfriend came to help(eat all the food and walk him off after xc) and my super strict neighbor and we had a lovely day. So proud of G and extremely excited for our first BE90 at epworth on Saturday, after a much much needed flatwork lesson on Friday. 

























Pro photo with thanks from Jason Goodlad Photography!


----------



## PorkChop (28 February 2017)

Fantastic  Very jealous you have been eventing already this year!

You have such a lovely partnership, and he really is super handsome, hope you have the best season


----------



## LPL (28 February 2017)

Thank you!! I certainly think he's super handsome haha. I can't quite believe we've been out eventing either! I'm so excited for the season


----------



## LPL (5 March 2017)

Wahooo we've been to our first BE of the season! After it absolutely threw it down all day Friday I wasn't optimistic but the fab ground at Epworth stood up to it. First we had our flatwork lesson, it's been so long since I had one and we so desperately needed it. We basically worked on getting him to bend through his back better and keep forward steps not fast ones. G is super forward going and off the leg, but not so much when you are asking him to bend. He totally drops off the legs and is almost impossible to send forward. I am really bad at using my legs properly having always ridden hot horses (badly). So this lesson was a massive learning curve for both of us and after half an hour of fight we got some really lovely work. Thoughts for tomorrow, bend, squeeze and always have a plan. 

Got to epworth, had a wonder round and the obligatory nervous &#55357;&#56489; got my number and stated to get ready. G is really just so lovely to handle, my last horse was a nightmare and pretty much always had to have someone hanging on the end of a lead rope. So it's really a pleasure to have such a well mannered and pleasant boy to deal with. 

Headed over to dressage and he warmed up horribly. I hit brat mode and told dad it was his fault my horse won't move because my fat legs are too weak to send him forwards when in reality I could have just done with a long whip to help me out a bit. Never mind. Just remember the rest and try your best. Off we went and he was mostly lovely actually. Walk was pretty horrid as I couldn't get him to move! Had to pony club kick to get him to trot. Even non horsey Dad commented he could see my legs flapping around more than usual. That obviously went down really well as well hahaha. As long as beat last weeks score of 44 I would be happy. 







Onto showjumping and again he warmed up pretty badly. Just couldn't get enough canter, the warm up was really really busy and very deep in places but it was the best they could do given the circumstances. We hit pretty much ever fence we jumped. So I certainly wasn't feeling optimistic. But in we went and he jumped a cracking clear! And I remembered the whole course. Well done super G!

We got ready for the xc and I was really excited the course was fantastic, a few questions but nothing we couldn't do as long as I rode every fence. Sometimes ah can be a bit looky at fences and I don't want to use all my leg and potentially a smack on the shoulder at the easier fences so I have nothing left if he really backs off. So I was pretty vocal around the course because I know he responds well to it. As awful as it sounds! G was really fantastic, it's so amazing going round xc without having your arms pulled out. He is so easy to change pace and responds to everything you ask of him. It was our first time with the watch and I found it really useful. We just had t on countdown and I kept an eye on it throughout the course. We didn't worry about minute markers or anything but it was really useful to just have an idea of how fast he goes. Im so glad we did because we actually completed the first half of the course in just over a minute so I really slowed down on the long stretches where everyone else probably kicked on!! We finished 10 seconds under the time and had the ride of our lives. Especially at the water where he leapt into the run in as if it was a 10 foot drop. The fence judges found it extremely comical! So we finished on 37.5 and a double clear coming 15th. Very proud of my boy and now we have a long few weeks of flatwork lessons ahead of us before we go to ROR camp at somerford at the beginning of April. 













Really love the double chins as well. Can you tell I'm scared of ditches!!


----------



## ester (5 March 2017)

wheeeeee!


----------



## Charmin (5 March 2017)

He's giving them some air! Definitely not tempted for a nibble on those carrots


----------



## Mariposa (5 March 2017)

He's got some pop! Just read this whole thread, what a feel good story! He is stunning, and what a lovely partnership you make!


----------



## LPL (5 March 2017)

Hahaha definitely not touching them. Some vids!
[video=youtube_share;rEXE3-JjoMI]https://youtu.be/rEXE3-JjoMI[/video]

[video=youtube_share;AgrimSz5iaA]https://youtu.be/AgrimSz5iaA[/video]

[video=youtube_share;XY80EB2l6yU]https://youtu.be/XY80EB2l6yU[/video]













And a lovely pro photo:
http://www.klsequinephotography.com/epworth.html


----------



## LPL (6 April 2017)

So we are one year on from the start of this thread and I don't think it could have gone much better! After Epworth I took G down to the Northern Racing College in Doncaster for a showing clinic with Clare Poole. It was really interesting and we learnt absolutely loads. It was really reassuring to know that I was doing everything right as although I have done a fair bit over the years at county level showing, I am entirely self taught from a non horsey background (thank god for the internet!) She said G made a super picture and although he is fit looking, a good judge shouldn't place us further down the line up for that - same goes for straight top boots. She also rode him which was a first as he has only had one other person on him for about 10 minutes some time last year. She said he gave a fair ride for his age but to try get other people on him to get him used to it. Challenge accepted!



















Then we had a showjumping clinic with James Sommerville which was good fun and G was pretty much foot perfect. Must learn to ride quieter!!!

Then we went to Somerford Park for the RoR Northern Camp!!! We didn't get there easily with G coming in with a nasty overreach during the week, but a weeks worth of bute and antibiotics helped sort him out ready to go. Then on the morning we were supposed to set off the van wouldn't start AGAIN!!!! But eventually we made it and had a lovely stroll around the farm ride with a new friend I met at the showing clinic the week before 









In the morning I joined three others for a strech around the farm ride and perfect boy G was an angel when the others halos slipped slightly.







Then we had a flatwork lesson with Thoroughbred dressage's Louise Robson who was absolutely brilliant. You know when you have one of those instructors that just has you sussed in the first 5 minutes? I have loads of tools in my kit now for my hot little man!

[video=youtube_share;0Tcxsafahww]https://youtu.be/0Tcxsafahww[/video]

Then we had a jumping lesson with Jo Callwood where we jumped like absolute hooligans. It didn't go as well! The next day, a friends horse had broken so I suggested she take G into her poles/flat lesson that morning instead - ticking a box here! She does a lot of showing and rides beautifully and did such a fabulous job on a very excitable G. I was fab to see someone else riding him so I could admire how handsome he is!













In the afternoon we had a cross country lesson with Jeanette Breakwell. It was brilliant and G jumped everything with huge enthusiasm. Lesson learnt for the day...slow down. It's really hard for me to realise when we are going fast - it might sound stupid but I honestly feel totally in control. Jeanette was however concerned for my safety so lesson learnt, slow down... Luckily we had the fabulous and super knowledgeable Jo Prestwich, photo_jo? taking photos and G looks like an oil painting! This is Jo's car, she draws pictures in the dirt!
























































Finally on weds we had a show jumping lesson with Jeanette. G was knackered by this point but he still tried his heart out and I learnt a lot. Mainly to just keep cantering, sit still and stop blocking with my elbows. I need to be more supple through the elbow to allow G to work better into a contact. 



















We had an amazing few days and something exciting potentially may happen from it but I won't say anything yet! We have a day clinic with Ruth Edge next week then Northallerton BE90 on the 23rd then the van is going in to be investigated. Finally I just want to sing the praises of the RoR for providing so much for us ex racer owners. The opportunities I have had in the past year and a half have been truly unbelievable and I am extremely grateful for their hard work. I had such an amazing time making new friends and enjoying watching these amazing horses in their new careers.


----------



## rosiesowner (6 April 2017)

Woo hoo, what an amazing update! From somebody last year who would never have had a TB, let alone an ex racer I am now fascinated by all of them and their stories. Thank you for sharing Mr G's with us. I think he is a wonderful example of an er enjoying their new career; he is incredibly lucky to have you as his mum!

All the best
Harriet and Chilli x


----------



## silv (6 April 2017)

Well done, what a fantastic time you are having together, he really is a super horse, love the updates!


----------



## leflynn (7 April 2017)

Love this thread for the updates, you're an amazing pair and I love Mr G's face xc 

Agree the ROR are awesome (I got a place on the dressage to music course and its fab so far), they really help you get out and get in front of some great people - was trying to get down to a Louise Robson clinic, might have to make the extra effort after your recommendation!


----------



## Lanky Loll (7 April 2017)

Great update, Claire's fantastic on the showing side, and sounds like camp was amazing


----------



## LizzieRC1313 (7 April 2017)

Those photos are beautiful!! He's a great ad for ex racehorses!


----------



## ahml100 (7 April 2017)

What a stunning horse, the picture of him loose with the double bridles + saddle really shows how much presence he has. He is everything I look for in a horse, good luck with your next event!


----------



## j1ffy (7 April 2017)

I had a look back at the original photos from a year ago and wow, he's really come on! He looks like a very rewarding horse and you're doing a great job with him.


----------



## LPL (7 April 2017)

Thanks! I'm extremely proud of him, this year couldn't have gone much better. I agree Rosiesmum, I only agreed to an ex racer because he was so cheap! 

Leflynn. If you can make a clinic with her I seriously recommend it  she was so lovely. Depending on how far north you are, she is doing a clinic with ROR north east May 7th. I want to go but I'll be at badders. 

Lanky Loll glad to hear Clare is good! Makes her compliments even better. I have to admit I'm fairly naive on he whole showing celebs apart from the obvious ones! 

Thank you ahml100 that's lovely to hear. Glad I'm not the only one that thinks he ls totally stunning. 

J1ffy he has hasn't he! So very pleased with him! Hope the upwards curve continues


----------



## LPL (21 May 2017)

Well it's been a while! We actually haven't been anyway much recently because my van is STILL BROKEN. Fingers crossed it'll be back this week. So we went to Northallerton to do G's second BE90. Lunged before dressage this time and he was fabulous, got on and warmed up and thought ****! This is it. This is the 20 dressage I've been dreaming of. Five minutes to go and we turned into a yak. Never mind, we only stood on the boards once. We'll get it one day! 
[video=youtube_share;VYY6YO4vLGk]https://youtu.be/VYY6YO4vLGk[/video]
Onto the sj. I'd had a lesson with Ruth edge the week before, what a genius eh? She was all about soft soft hands, steer with seat and legs, no pulling, no firing. Really hard work for me and G! But bearing this in mind we went into the sj and he unfortunately had the first fence down. Doh! such a shame really because he jumped a great round and don't think he deserved it. 

[video=youtube_share;heIc9Z5pWwA]https://youtu.be/heIc9Z5pWwA[/video]









Felt the xc was really soft so for the first time ever I didn't feel nervous! But I was really conscious of the time after being told by Jeanette brakwell to slow down or I'll end up TF (totally **********) so I went round with the handbrake on a bit then panicked a bit and kicked on over the last three and ended up with some time faults! But annoyed at myself for not trusting my gut, I've never had time faults on G before so rode this round badly, too worried about speed! Another learning curve. Ended up 20th overall and pleased with another clear xc. Well done Mr G you're a piece of cake. 












Then G had some down time (thanks to the van) until yesterday we went to a local agricultural show to do a riding horse class. This marks a year since G's first show ring experience and what an improvement. He was pretty much foot perfect and the ring is probably the spookiest you'll find. There is so much going on. And actually out of everything, he was most concerned with the shire young stock next door. Lovely G <3 we were pulled 7th originally then moved up to 4th with some really strong competition. So so pleased he totally deserved it. He does look so thin compared to all the others. Also had to beg borrow and steal a bit from friends as all my showing stuff was in the BLOODY VAN!!!!  Next week we have Bishop Burton BE90 then going to try get to some unaffiliated 100cm hunter trials/ODE's then aiming for Skipton BE100! Going to try get out to do some more showing as well, want to get my hands on some RoR prizes! 
Photo with thanks from Chameleon Photography. 







Dem plaits,





Ooh and we got to go to Badders! Amazing time and totally inspired. Pic of the man, the myth, the legend, Mr Jung.


----------



## Pinkvboots (21 May 2017)

his looking so amazing what a lovely life you have given him and he just looks so happy you should be very proud of what you have both achieved in such a short time


----------



## LPL (23 May 2017)

Thank you  I am really proud of him he's a dream!


----------



## LadySam (23 May 2017)

He may look thin compared to the others but he's in stonking condition.  He looks exactly as a healthy TB should.  Well done.


----------



## Pinkvboots (23 May 2017)

The difference in the pictures from last year he just looks like a different horse today just carry on with whatever you are doing it obviously works


----------



## LPL (23 May 2017)

Thank you LadySam! You're right, there is a lot of pressure to get your tb to look like a hunter/warmblood/whatever but I should be proud of him looking like a good thoroughbred shouldn't I?! 

Pinkvboots, very kind!! Thank you so much


----------



## photo_jo (23 May 2017)

My car is really grubby now!


----------



## LPL (24 May 2017)

Haha will it be a dressage theme for somerford's premier league?!


----------



## LPL (22 June 2017)

June update!
After Otley show we headed over to Bishop Burton to do G's last BE90 before stepping up to BE100. IT WAS SOOOOO HOT. I finally got the van back but all my stuff was spread all over the place. Obviously then got to BB without a shirt, start fee or studs. Got that sorted and headed over to dressage where he was super argumentative warming up and then same old wiggly snakey pony in the test. Have realised now our test performances are entirely down to my nerves. I am totally freezing as soon as I head up the centre line and I'm certainly not doing poor G any justice. But suppose he doesn't really care. 37 dressage, consistent with all my other scores. 





Onto the sj. BB's arena is huge and filled with jumps. I didn't get a chance to walk the course so just watched where people were going and hoped for the best. Apart from taking a flier to an early fence, G jumped well. Then I found out I had TEN TIME PENALTIES!!!!!!! All the practice slowing down and not rushing my fences and we come out with ten time. Could not believe it! 






Cross country at BB is good fun. It was undulating and you go through the woods, it's fun! And we had a blast. G is soooo easy cross country. He flew around galloping through the finish on the time  clever pony! When we were at Badders we bought some racing goggs as my eyes were watering loads xc. I've had looooads of abuse from yard mates so I proudly put them on my hat when getting ready for xc and as I crossed the finish realised I never put them on my face. Lol.







Then, In prep for Skipton BE100 we headed to Epworth show cross to do his first 1m class. Knowing that the xc is tough at Epworth I thought any combos here will be great prep for Skipton. Well we showjumped round by the skin of our teeth. But he was honest and he tried really hard on a crap warm up thanks to me being super late. Straight off to xc, fast warm up again, we were the last to go and suddenly G felt really green on me. Chipping in on the first few fences, totally alien to me. After a near miss at a roll top bank combo I got my act together a bit and he jumped the rest of the course like a dream. But It put 'the fear' in me. Was I rushing?! Is he sour? 





Decided to book a lesson with Helen Bell at her place and she had us sussed within the first 5 minutes. He isn't green, I'm not ****ing riding... Duh. Sit up, stop jumping the fences before him, stop looking at the bottom of your fence and actually put your leg on. Because G is so hot, I have got into a weird habit of not using any leg whatsoever....It was so quickly resolved, Helen was really complimentary, said he was a very smart horse and I was a good rider. Nice! Vids to come.

Last weekend we then went to North Yorkshire County show. We had entered the RoR class and the Novice workers in prep for the GYS. The less said about RoR the better. Today, we just weren't the judges cup of tea I guess. Such is showing! Then in the workers we had two down which I was disappointed about. I felt I just misjudged how to react to G's behaviour and they were costly poles. Peeled off my full seat jods and sweaty tweed jacket and went home happy. 





With Grandad, on father's day.















In our downtime we have been on some pub rides:





And enjoying the hacking at home:





And a 'before' summer turnout pic:





Sadly, on monday G came in with a minor looking cut and by the time I went to get him in Tuesday he was non weight bearing, extremely swollen and very hot. Vet has been and giver 5 day antibiotic course, box rest, no bute so we can monitor lameness and she's asked me to keep her updated. He was fine this morning but this evening super swollen and back to non weight bearing waaaaa  so sad for him. Withdrawn from Skipton and hoping he is feeling more comfortable soon.





Obviously not resting the leg that's injured... doooooh


----------



## Bernster (22 June 2017)

Lovely update and pics. Glad you got you jumping mojo back after your lesson. Far too hot for tweed nonsense though haha. Hope his leg heals quickly.


----------



## LPL (22 June 2017)

Thanks Bernster! It was insane, the stitching in my jacket armpits has rotted hahahahahaha


----------



## silv (22 June 2017)

Great update, what fun you are having together, hope the leg comes right quickly.


----------



## Bills (23 June 2017)

Lovely pics as always, hope the leg heals quickly.


----------



## LPL (14 July 2017)

So in typical G fashion, a minor cut ended in a trip to the vets for x rays and ultrasounds. Obviously, there was nothing wrong so a week of danilon and antiobiotics and we are good to go! So lots of gentle hacking and then we went off to the Great Yorkshire Show to do the retraining of racehorses class and the novice working hunter. Was massively apprehensive of the WH since we hadn't jumped since North Yorkshire County.











OMG it was so so wet. It never stopped, look at the vid!

[video=youtube_share;jXJlYLhxlTU]https://youtu.be/jXJlYLhxlTU[/video]

He was such a good boy in the retraining of racehorses class, it had 36 in it and we were nose to tail. We got split to canter and I didn't do an ambitious gallop as it was so wet. Not worth it! Sadly G got his tongue over the bit, which as never happened before!!!! And was really unsettled in his canter and gallop. He went sweetly overall though and I''ve finally got my picture! 







Then onto the workers. It was absolutely massive and had everything in it, a water tray, planks, a gate etc etc. G was awesome though and had a moral clear as he slipped on take off at the first part of the double, put down in the middle of it and I nearly came toppling off - to the many gasps of the crowd!!! Represented and he finished clear. SO pleased. I never thought I'd get round. 

















Photos with huge thanks to ES Photography!

Next is physio and then some lessons and Frickley BE90 (I've chickened outof the BE100 after having to withdraw from Skipton!)

[video=youtube_share;yalirYSnocU]https://youtu.be/yalirYSnocU[/video]


PS **** you photobucket!!! All my photos have gone


----------



## HufflyPuffly (14 July 2017)

Great update, he looks to be coming on so well! Good luck for Frickley .


----------



## ester (14 July 2017)

he's turned into such a beefcake 

I think many are sharing your sentiments about photobucket


----------



## silv (14 July 2017)

He looks great, what a bummer about getting his tongue over the bit, must have been quite a sight 36 horses all going around that huge ring together, the weather looked awful.  Some great photos of the working hunter, bad luck once again on him slipping.  What a great time you are having together.


----------



## LPL (16 July 2017)

Thanks all! It was superb to see all those fab horses in their new jobs. They really are something else. Still so proud of my little G he's such a versatile boy. Glad you can see the difference beef wise in him as well


----------



## LPL (22 August 2017)

So G is broken!

Came in from the field in July with a leg like this, the inside nails on the opposite shoe out and pretty much non weight bearing







Got vet out immediately and was relieved to be told she suspected an abscess. Had a dig, found nothing and suggested farrier come have a lookthe following day. He found a bit of puss coming out his heel so we poulticed and did the usual thing. I called the vet over the weekend to ask for some bute for him whilst he was in as he was just so uncomfortable. And assumed, thoroughbred, swelling and so lame it could only be an abscess. No better over the weekend and. Ow clean poultices I took him straight to the vet on Tuesday and heard back late afternoon that he had an infected tendon sheath which they would try treat medically first. No improvement the next day so off he went to surgery to flush it out. Under scope they found a small superficial change to the DDFT - something he has been extremely unlucky for it to deteriorate into a septic tendonsheath. Surgery went well however and he has been a model patient. We are now into the third week of small pen rest and I'm really proud of him for coping so well being in a pen on the edge of the gallops where racehorses train every day. Prognosis is unknown I suppose. Time will tell but so far so good! Trying to be optimistic and NOT research DDFT injuries. Vets and physio agree that since there wasn't a tear or a hole in the tendon, provided scar tissue doesn't form in there, he may be okay! But it's going to be a long time until we know so I'm having to be super patient and not get carried away. I'm not good at this lol. So for now, until I have an update that's is for the season. 

Handsome at the vets. 







Not looking too rough after everything in his pen. 







Starting an uprising at animal farm!


----------



## LPL (22 August 2017)

Whoops wrong last photo!


----------



## TheMule (22 August 2017)

Thank goodness you were on the ball and took him in! I had a mare get an infected DDFt sheath through trauma, had surgery and recovered well. She came back into full work but didn't have quite the same level of flexion and athletic ability after that so she didn't event again


----------



## LPL (22 August 2017)

That's really interesting. Did she have a competitive career at all? My initial fear was, oh **** another broken TB gelding. What am I going to do with him? I have no intention of keeping a field ornament no matter how lovely he is and I need to be pragmatic. So we are certainly not out of the woods. I think he would quite happily go hacking, he's a pretty bombproof hack. 

I wish I'd followed my gut a bit better, the leg being SO swollen and taken him down straight away. But the vet was so convinced it was an abscess with him having such a strong pulse. Aaaargh hindsight.


----------



## TheMule (22 August 2017)

I think most people would have thought abscess so don't beat yourself up!
She did some low level stuff up to 90cm quite happily and was sound, just didn't have quite the same push and flexion. I think she'd have auite happily carried on but she went off to be a broodmare in the end as I didn't need another riding horse and she was bred nicely


----------



## LPL (22 August 2017)

Well that's reassuring, definitely. I'm just going to have to be patient!


----------



## silv (22 August 2017)

What rotten luck, here's hoping for a full recovery.  Love the photo with the cows.


----------



## Northern (23 August 2017)

I am also going into week 3 of yard rest (smaller than Gs though!) with my TB mare after surgery, and am so impressed with how she's taking it. Fingers are tightly crossed for G, he looks a lovely boy


----------



## timbobs (23 August 2017)

Oh no! Will keep my fingers crossed for you that he heals well!


----------



## Sophire (23 August 2017)

Oh LPL, I'm so sorry! Fingers crossed for a full recovery. I've silently lurked/ followed this thread and have just seen your GYS pictures, he looked incredible, a real testament to your care. Would love to get my TB looking in such good condition!


----------



## LPL (23 August 2017)

Thanks all! Just coming back from a week in Portugal and can't wait to see the man! 

Sorry to hear that Northern what has happened with yours? 

Sophie that made me well up a bit! Thank you  so gutted about all my other pictures on the thread having gone missing! It's been such a fun journey and could have done with the reminder!


----------



## Northern (24 August 2017)

LPL said:



			Thanks all! Just coming back from a week in Portugal and can't wait to see the man! 

Sorry to hear that Northern what has happened with yours? 

Sophie that made me well up a bit! Thank you  so gutted about all my other pictures on the thread having gone missing! It's been such a fun journey and could have done with the reminder!
		
Click to expand...

She had a bone chip removed via arthroscopy, it was interfering with her joint  It was actually my third opinion who suggested removing it. Good thing they did too, it was already scoring the cartilage. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you guys


----------



## j1ffy (24 August 2017)

Sorry to read that LPL, he's been looking amazing! Fingers crossed he recovers well and you can carry on his ROR journey next year. He is a very handsome boy xx

Northern, good luck with your girl too - my boy had old bone chips removed from both front fetlocks in March and we've just started cantering again. It's been a slow process but hopefully will pay off xx


----------



## LPL (24 August 2017)

Oh balls. That sounds painful. Keep everything crossed for us all! And let's all be patient! Glad your is on the med J1ffy!


----------



## j1ffy (24 August 2017)

LPL said:



			Oh balls. That sounds painful. Keep everything crossed for us all! And let's all be patient! Glad your is on the med J1ffy!
		
Click to expand...

Patience is definitely a challenge! Luckily I have my other boy to keep me busy and he's stepped up well as super-sub. In fact I think he's getting a bit big for his boots now


----------



## Northern (25 August 2017)

j1ffy said:



			Sorry to read that LPL, he's been looking amazing! Fingers crossed he recovers well and you can carry on his ROR journey next year. He is a very handsome boy xx

Northern, good luck with your girl too - my boy had old bone chips removed from both front fetlocks in March and we've just started cantering again. It's been a slow process but hopefully will pay off xx
		
Click to expand...

G is super handsome  Love the TBs! Thanks j1ffy, that gives me hope! I haven't come across anyone who has gone through this. Luckily her other fetlock is super clean and lovely, just the one dodgy joint! She definitely seems more comfortable post surgery though, fingers crossed! 

LPL I bet it's good to know you aren't alone going through the resting thing. I really hope G comes good for you, you've done fabulously with him (I read the thread yesterday  ).


----------



## LPL (17 February 2018)

I&#8217;m desperately sad to update that we made the decision to put G to sleep on Friday. After a consultation from the vets on weds, we still had a very lame Horse, no more insurance money and a time limit on his current turn out situation. 

I feel truly devastated and experiencing a horrible mix of guilt, grief and &#8216;what ifs&#8217;. Mr G you were beautiful, gentle and really, truly talented. But you were horribly, horribly accident prone! Right now I feel like I am never going to get over it. But I will. And I know I made the right decision, even if it wasn&#8217;t easy. 

Thank you for following our journey. However morbid it has been and cherish every last moment with your horses.


----------



## ester (17 February 2018)

Oh gosh I'm so sorry , it was an amazing story to follow. xx


----------



## timbobs (17 February 2018)

Oh no, Im so sorry to read this x


----------



## charlie76 (17 February 2018)

Im  so  sorry xx


----------



## photo_jo (17 February 2018)

What heartbreaking news-he was gorgeous


----------



## Northern (18 February 2018)

Oh how terrible  So sorry to hear, it must not have been an easy decision to make. They don't help themselves do they?


----------



## Bradsmum (18 February 2018)

Oh how desperately sad, I'm sooo sorry for you.  He had a fab time with you and was obviously truly loved and cared for. RIP Mr G.


----------



## scats (18 February 2018)

Oh Im so sorry.  What a super horse he was.  Take care of yourself xx


----------



## milliepops (18 February 2018)

what a terrible shame  he really had a fantastic life with you xx


----------



## Four Seasons (18 February 2018)

Absolutely heartbreaking... Stay strong x


----------



## rosiesowner (18 February 2018)

Mr G  

We will all miss you on the forum Mr G, I hope all the people who love you in your life can heal in time... So sad x


----------



## PapaverFollis (18 February 2018)

That's really sad, I'm very sorry for your loss. X


----------



## Hannahgb (19 February 2018)

Oh I am so sorry, take care of yourself xx


----------



## Breagha (20 February 2018)

So sorry to hear this but you did the right thing for your horse. Loads of respect for that. x


----------



## Pinkvboots (20 February 2018)

I am really sorry I loved your story you both had a fantastic partnership I am truly gutted for you xx


----------



## silv (20 February 2018)

I am so sorry to read this, what a fabulous horse he was.  Take care x


----------

